
The ‘Tiger Mother’ Has a Contract for Her Cubs - sah2ed
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-tiger-mother-guide-to-renting-to-your-children-1465570914
======
unimpressive
I literally can't tell if this is parody or not. It's probably not.

